# Candye Kane: "Gene Simmons hit on me, I turned him down"



## AJ! (Aug 26, 2010)

I'd paraphrase this for everyone, but at the moment I'm a bit overwhelmed getting the album prepped for its big release next week. Wish me luck! 

In the meantime, enjoy the anecdote...


Celebrated blues diva Candye Kane, recent cancer survivor and 2010 nominee for the B.B. King Entertainer of the Year Award, becomes the final name player added to the upcoming tribute album "WHOLE LOTTA LOVE: An All-Star Salute To Fat Chicks." The voluptuous and curvaceous Candye appears courtesy of her size-positive original recording "You Need A Great Big Woman," as showcased on the Lifetime network and "The Maury Povich Show." This guitar-laden swing rocker features the incomparable Ms. Kane belting out the benefits of loving a large and luscious lady like herself. A sample of the song is now available at the official "WHOLE LOTTA LOVE" MySpace page.

http://www.myspace.com/WholeLottaLoveTribute

As Candye Kane reveals in the very lyrics of the song, "I like to sing the virtues of a big girl because I never did see myself (or women like me) on the cover of 'Cosmo' or 'Vanity Fair.' I only saw myself on the cover of 'Plumpers & Big Women' and 'Hefty Mamas!' But my message to you is, you've got to love your body and love yourself... and love everyone else's body if you get the chance! It works for me, baby."

Candye is one of but few women on the roster, which consists largely of members of such hard rock bands as Quiet Riot, Cinderella, Twisted Sister, Danger Danger and L.A. Guns performing songs about plus-sized women like her. Despite her minimal association with the genre, she does recall an encounter she once had with Kiss bassist Gene Simmons (who has publicly acknowledged his own appreciation of full-bodied women). 

"Even though I'm honored to be included here, I'm not normally in the company of rockers," admits Kane. "I think the closest I got was back in the '80s when Gene Simmons hit on me! This was when I was recording my first album and he was producing some Japanese band (EZO) in the same studio. I turned him down, so I'm probably one of the few women who can say that! Back then I was more into country music so I said, 'Maybe if you were Dwight Yoakam!' I'm sure he wasn't accustomed to hearing that!"

Also confirmed for the tribute is the inclusion of the track "BMW" by the mysterious Dogwhistle, a funk/rock fusion combining two of man's favorite things: girls and cars. "BMW" is a brand new song composed expressly for this project and is available nowhere other than the tribute. A sample of the song is now available at the official "WHOLE LOTTA LOVE" MySpace page. 

Further details can be found at the SplitScreen Entertainment website.

http://www.SplitScreenEntertainment.com


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 26, 2010)

I thought Gene was with Shannon Tweed....what's he doing hitting on Candye?

I just saw Gene live in concert a few weeks back, say what you will but he can still rock


----------



## AJ! (Aug 26, 2010)

Well, this is going back some 25 years, before Gene and Shannon were really an item.

I wish I could find a clipping I'd saved of a Gene Simmons interview from around 1990, I think from some Long Island music paper. He was talking about Ann Wilson of Heart, who was beginning to take some heat for her then-recent weight gain. He said something about being very attracted to her, something about experiencing "all that flesh." I forget the specifics, but those 3 words stuck out in my head. This was around the time I was beginning to discover my own appreciation of larger ladies (at the ripe old age of 21 -- took me long enough). Then a few years later, he recorded the song "Spit" and sealed the deal, indisputably confirming his appreciation of bigger babes.

In 2010, that very song was covered by C.C. Banana on the above tribute album, making the circle complete. 

See you in October, KH?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 27, 2010)

Gene Simmons and Shannon Tweed are in an open marriage. Or so he says.


----------



## Lovelyone (Aug 27, 2010)

Gene Simmons and Shannon Tweed aren't married at all. His mother is against them getting married. They live together, have children, and supposedly Shannon signed a co-habitation agreement with him.


----------



## AJ! (Sep 6, 2010)

True, Gene and Shannon are not married (though I don't believe it has anything to do with the wishes of his mother). If I'm not mistaken, his mom has indicated that she'd prefer her son to get properly hitched like a nice Jewish boy! Gene is the one who is so outspoken against traditional marriage (and will be happy to rant about it for days on end if you happen to ask him about it).

As far as Gene and Shannon having that so-called open relationship, I'm still not so sure how that's supposed to work... especially if you hear Shannon's side of things.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 6, 2010)

Two things....I didnt realize that Gene Simmons liked the big girls...so that's cool.

Also, being a die hard Family Jewels watcher, although Gene and Shannon are not married, as Gene does not believe in the institution of marriage, they are in no way in what would be deemed an "open" marriage. There was even a HUGE episode all about this and how he has never been with another woman since he started having a serious relationship with Shannon. He even took a lie detector test about it an everything. I think the fact they are still together after all these years, have been faithful to one another, and have a beautiful family is amazing. 

So...by their own confession, they are not fucking people outside their relationship in some sort of *shudder* "open" relationship, but rather they are in a loving, monogamous and dedicated relationship.

(and for those who want to start bitching, whining and crying about the fact that I dont agree with "open" relationships and they do and want to defend it, save it and go cry to someone else who gives a damn)


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 6, 2010)

Gene is not into big girls. He propositioned all the women he met, he likes to fuck. WHO he fucks doesn't matter.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 6, 2010)

Another odd faux scrap for the fat wimmins. urp


----------



## AJ! (Sep 6, 2010)

Well, not to throw a fly into an already sticky ointment, but...

2/20/08 - *How Gene Simmons' Sex Tape Is The Fairytale Romance Of Our Time*


----------



## Rowan (Sep 6, 2010)

Well...if he wasn't honest and somehow beat the lie detector, that's a pity, but it is still nice to see that he and Shannon have what appears to be a good relationship and you dont see that too often anymore.


----------



## JMNYC (Sep 9, 2010)

_From an interview I did with Simmons in 2002 for Arts Weekly, in aid of his memoir, "Kiss And Make Up:"_

_JM: KISS performed last night at the Lane Bryant lingerie event at Roseland Ballroom in Manhattan. Lane Bryant makes clothes for larger women. What do you have to say on the subject of plus-size women?_

*GS: Quote this---the bigger the cushion, the better the pushin’.*

_JM: Didn’t Derek St. Hubbins say that? Or Derek Smalls?_

*GS: No man should ever call himself Smalls. But back to the subject, you can’t pay me to go to a normal fashion runway event. There’s this warped notion in the fashion world. Gay men---who are creative as all hell, and I have nothing against them that way---don’t get the sexuality of women. The thing about women that is their greatest appeal is their sexual power. So these poor girls, these models, have been robbed of their femininity, their hips, their breasts, just all of it. And they become little scarecrows that are starved to death, and not allowed to eat. Just so the clothing hangs the way it does on a coat hanger. It’s warped. These poor 16-year-old girls who have been starved, possibly since birth, just so they could make the clothing drape. *


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 9, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YZr4bCleHU


If this isn't lyrical genius I don't know what is.

I'm stealing this for my ipod


----------



## Jes (Sep 9, 2010)

Rowan said:


> Two things....I didnt realize that Gene Simmons liked the big girls...so that's cool.
> 
> )



I cant' speak to that, but I do recall that in one of the few eps I watched, when Shannon was trying to convince him to go for a 3rd baby, his eyes grew to the size of dinner plates when he began thinking of her getting big and round. Now--pregnant big and round is different, both emotionally/psychologically and physically, than fat big and round, but I still smiled at how he looked like a cartoon fox in a cartoon henhouse at the thought of it.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 9, 2010)

JMNYC said:


> *GS: No man should ever call himself Smalls. But back to the subject, you can’t pay me to go to a normal fashion runway event. There’s this warped notion in the fashion world. Gay men---who are creative as all hell, and I have nothing against them that way---don’t get the sexuality of women. The thing about women that is their greatest appeal is their sexual power. So these poor girls, these models, have been robbed of their femininity, their hips, their breasts, just all of it. And they become little scarecrows that are starved to death, and not allowed to eat. Just so the clothing hangs the way it does on a coat hanger. It’s warped. These poor 16-year-old girls who have been starved, possibly since birth, just so they could make the clothing drape. *




These poor girls have been " robbed of their femininity "? :doh: Shit like what comes from men like GS is just that...shit. He is just pissed off that there are women who don't have the kind of bodies he finds worthy and ' sexy '. 

He mentions specific body parts that many women, who are not models, do not have in abundance. There are women who are naturally slim-hipped and who have very small breasts. I guess they are also to be pitied. They have no " sexual power " ( fuck you, GS, for thinking you can/get to define that ). I know that the slender women in the world who have tiny breasts and hips want to apologize to GS for not being ' feminine ' enough for him. Yeah.


The women who do actually starve themselves to be those human clothes hangers ( not talking about the women who are naturally slender ), are simply another group of women who get the message that they are not good enough as is. Gene Simmons is just the other side of that sexist coin. and, isn't it funny that those from both sides of that coin would say, " whoa!! ", if their dream women have tooooo much, or too little ( for their tastes - nothing to do with how the owner of the body thinks about herself ), of this or that. 

* where is that Johnny Cash bird flipping picture when you need it *


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 9, 2010)

mossystate said:


> These poor girls have been " robbed of their femininity "? :doh: Shit like what comes from men like GS is just that...shit. He is just pissed off that there are women who don't have the kind of bodies he finds worthy and ' sexy '.
> 
> He mentions specific body parts that many women, who are not models, do not have in abundance. There are women who are naturally slim-hipped and who have very small breasts. I guess they are also to be pitied. They have no " sexual power " ( fuck you, GS, for thinking you can/get to define that ). I know that the slender women in the world who have tiny breasts and hips want to apologize to GS for not being ' feminine ' enough for him. Yeah.
> 
> ...



GS: Every damn time that girl walks through that door its the same damn thang. When that bitch bends over...I forgot my name.

owwwwww


----------



## mossystate (Sep 9, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> GS...



Aw shucks...I know that you don't like when women do the white horse riding, and they defend themselves and other women...but...try and not take my opinion of one of your idols to the point of, well, whatever that was. 

Owwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.

On a semi-serious note...you don't do yourself any favors when, because you want to get at me, you end up disrespecting whole groups of people. Now, if you are calling me a bitch and a broken record, then I know I am doing something oh so very right.


----------



## Mishty (Sep 9, 2010)

AJ! said:


> Well, not to throw a fly into an already sticky ointment, but...
> 
> 2/20/08 - *How Gene Simmons' Sex Tape Is The Fairytale Romance Of Our Time*



Ugh.... I watched it. The candles. The cheesy music. Now I gotta inject clorox in my memory.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 9, 2010)

mossystate said:


> Aw shucks...I know that you don't like when women do the white horse riding, and they defend themselves and other women...but...try and not take my opinion of one of your idols to the point of, well, whatever that was.
> 
> Owwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.
> 
> On a semi-serious note...you don't do yourself any favors when, because you want to get at me, you end up disrespecting whole groups of people. Now, if you are calling me a bitch and a broken record, then I know I am doing something oh so very right.



Not calling you a bitch, broken record or anything else. I was just giving you another Gene quote lol

How about my good buddy AJ sing the lyrics to Spit for ya while we're at it :-0


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 10, 2010)

What is surprising me here is that most of you don't seem to understand this:

_Just because a man will fuck you does not in any way mean he likes fat chicks._


Here's something else to ponder:

_Just because a man is married to a BBW does not mean he's an FA or even likes other big women_


----------



## mossystate (Sep 10, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> Not ...



Oh, Khayes. :happy: And, I will pass. 



Sandie_Zitkus said:


> What is surprising me here is that most of you don't seem to understand this:
> 
> _Just because a man will fuck you does not in any way mean he likes fat chicks._
> 
> ...



Eeeeeeexactly.


----------



## Aswani (Sep 10, 2010)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> What is surprising me here is that most of you don't seem to understand this:
> 
> _Just because a man will fuck you does not in any way mean he likes fat chicks._



Sandie, I think what most of the posters here are trying to express is Gene Simmons is up front about saying he's attracted to plus-size women. He's the antithesis of many so-called FAs that are very much in the closet about their attraction to BBW. 

I also remember a woman name Mindy who used to moderate a BBW board a few years back mentioning about her two dates with Gene Simmons. She also mentioned they didn't have sex during those dates so I'm assuming he enjoyed her for who she was and not necessarilly for the hopes of "f#cking" her. If she didn't put out for the first date, I'm pretty sure he would have just moved on to someone else--unless he sincerely enjoyed being with her.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 10, 2010)

I think you are all missing the point here, and that is, Gene Simmons is so gross. Eww! You could not pay me to sleep with him.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 10, 2010)

Shosh said:


> I think you are all missing the point here, and that is, Gene Simmons is so gross. Eww! You could not pay me to sleep with him.



I really don't think he cares.

The point that has everyone is in an uproar because he expressed his dislike for bony thin models. His wording is a little extreme in calling them "poor" and "helpless" but if a person doesn't like bony girls its their God given right.

I myself don't mind dating a thinner girl (if I was single) but I just am not attracted to the bony look. Excuse me for having a preference, and no I don't think the bony look makes models "poor", but its just not for me.

Its not just men who do this. I know a lot of girls that prefer thin, bony, anime loving dorks because that's who they are comfortable with. I know women who only date fat men and I know women who only date black men.

Everyone has a right to a preference and if Gene Simmons loves his Playboy Playmates with a little bit of meat on them then by God let him have them. If that's not what you look like, don't go boohooing because Gene won't be interested....chances are someone else will be interested in the way you look.

Now with that said, for all the F/A's on this thread....if you love your women with a little (or in our case a LOT) meat on them then SHOUT IT....SHOUT IT...SHOUT IT OUT LOUD!


----------



## Shosh (Sep 10, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> I really don't think he cares.
> 
> The point that has everyone is in an uproar because he expressed his dislike for bony thin models. His wording is a little extreme in calling them "poor" and "helpless" but if a person doesn't like bony girls its their God given right.
> 
> ...



I love that song, lol.

I love Kiss, I just think he is gross.


----------



## lypeaches (Sep 10, 2010)

Would someone please rep Sandie Z for me? 

I'm embarrassed to say that I actually read his book a few years ago, and he described a fat women at a swimming pool as "a whale". 

The guy's a narcissistic a-hole in my book. I don't care what his sexual preference is, it's not cool to be mean.

Love the band.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 10, 2010)

lypeaches said:


> Would someone please rep Sandie Z for me?
> 
> I'm embarrassed to say that I actually read his book a few years ago, and he described a fat women at a swimming pool as "a whale".
> 
> ...



Apparently he has sleep with several THOUSAND women also. Eww!

I just wish we had a vomitting smilie here.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 10, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> The point that has everyone is in an uproar because he expressed his dislike for bony thin models.



No. No. Did I mention...no? 



> *The thing about women that is their greatest appeal is their sexual power.*



He doesn't make this just about his preference. He is trying, with his dick, to define what makes a woman, and not just to him. I wonder what the boy would say is a man's greatest appeal. Doubt it would be something as out of a man's control as his ' sexual power ' - sexual power according to him. He has reduced women. Again, not about personal preference.



> *So these poor girls, these models, have been robbed of their femininity, their hips, their breasts, just all of it.*



Femininity = tits and ass? Well, according to this relic ( and not talking about age ), I guess so. 

Fat woman in a pool = whale? Garsh, he is just a winner all the way around. Some will swoon over the most rotten of scraps...others, not so much.:bow:


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 10, 2010)

mossystate said:


> No. No. Did I mention...no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you really expect a politically correct attitude from a 61 year old rock star who's fucked over a thousand women in his life?

Since AJ is late on the draw I'll cue the lyrics up for you.

*Plays bass*

_got no manners and I'm not too clean
But I know what I like, if you know what I mean
What'll people say? Well mister (or in this case miss) cantcha see
It don't mean spit to me
Hot damn, Lord above,
I want a lotta woman with a lotta love
Well, thin is in, but it's plain to see,
it don't mean spit to me
I need: big hips, sweet lips, make a man outta me
The bigger the cushion,
the better the pushin' - most definitely_


----------



## mossystate (Sep 10, 2010)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 10, 2010)

Mindy and I were friends for a while and I remember that story differently. Gene Simmo0ns came into the company she worked for - He propositioned her - she said no.

He is upfront about saying he will be a good guy and throw one to an occasional fat girl. In an interview years ago he said about a large girl who was cleaning the lobby at the hotel he was staying in:

"It was late, we were the only people in the lobby, so I asked her up to my room and she was GINORMOUS, _*BUT *_we had a great time anyway." (what a nice guy fucking a fat girl - not)

Gene Simmons is a pig, and I hope to God he isn't into fat girls. 




Aswani said:


> Sandie, I think what most of the posters here are trying to express is Gene Simmons is up front about saying he's attracted to plus-size women. He's the antithesis of many so-called FAs that are very much in the closet about their attraction to BBW.
> 
> I also remember a woman name Mindy who used to moderate a BBW board a few years back mentioning about her two dates with Gene Simmons. She also mentioned they didn't have sex during those dates so I'm assuming he enjoyed her for who she was and not necessarilly for the hopes of "f#cking" her. If she didn't put out for the first date, I'm pretty sure he would have just moved on to someone else--unless he sincerely enjoyed being with her.


----------



## Aswani (Sep 10, 2010)

Well if we can't find a positive in the fact he's attracted to plus-size women, we can at least find satisfaction in knowing Candye Kane turned him down. So AJ, your post wasn't a total bust.


----------



## Tina (Sep 10, 2010)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Mindy and I were friends for a while and I remember that story differently. Gene Simmo0ns came into the company she worked for - He propositioned her - she said no.



This is exactly it, Sandie. Min has told me about this, too. She thought he was unappealing and an asshole (which is her right). I've never liked him, either, though I really dig KISS and their music, and have heard enough good things about his TV show that were I one to watch TV I'd probably watch it.

I remember seeing something about this album in passing, but have been so busy that this is the first chance I've had to click on the link and really read the page. Very cool work, AJ! And of course Lester's artwork for the cover is divine. :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 11, 2010)

He strikes me as an arrogant asshole but I don't have to screw him so whatever.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 12, 2010)

Candye Kane has good taste.


----------



## Christov (Sep 12, 2010)

For a minute, I mistook Gene Simmons for Richard Simmons, and this thread became a lot funnier.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 12, 2010)

Christov said:


> For a minute, I mistook Gene Simmons for Richard Simmons, and this thread became a lot funnier.



lololololol Gene Simmons Sweatin To The Oldies

Have all the big girls headbang and dance to the greatest hits of the 70's lol


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 12, 2010)

Christov said:


> For a minute, I mistook Gene Simmons for Richard Simmons, and this thread became a lot funnier.



Candye don't shine no disco balls. She's a hot'n'sloppy blues woman. Check it.


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 13, 2010)

Gene Simmons likes the big women?! I never knew that.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 13, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> Gene Simmons likes the big women?! I never knew that.



Gene Simmons likes anything female in a skirt.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 13, 2010)

Forget the skirt. He likes the vag. And I'm not so sure he's even that specific either.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 13, 2010)

Bing Crosby used to beat his kids, Ted Nugent had a 14 year old mistress, Frank Sinatra was in tight with Vegas mobsters, Motley Crue, The Rolling Stones and Led Zepplin did enough drugs to kill half of Kuwait, Mark Michaels got busted for shipping heroin to himself, Steven Tyler had 4 kids with 3 different women and John Lennon cheated on his wife to get high with a Japanese "artist".....

Yet Gene Simmons is a "pig".....gotta love it.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 13, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> Gene Simmons likes the big women?! I never knew that.



Like isn't the word. 
---

Alec Baldwin verbally abused his kid. Oh, this thread is not about him, it's about Gene Simmons. Nevermind.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 14, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> Bing Crosby used to beat his kids, Ted Nugent had a 14 year old mistress, Frank Sinatra was in tight with Vegas mobsters, Motley Crue, The Rolling Stones and Led Zepplin did enough drugs to kill half of Kuwait, Mark Michaels got busted for shipping heroin to himself, Steven Tyler had 4 kids with 3 different women and John Lennon cheated on his wife to get high with a Japanese "artist".....
> 
> Yet Gene Simmons is a "pig".....gotta love it.



Those men are no less piggish than Simmons, but since they didn't proposition Candye Kane (to the general public's knowledge), this thread isn't about them. Since remaining on topic and posting in the 'right' thread is of utmost importance here, let's keep our focus where it belongs. And don't forget, Woody Allen married the 19 year old adopted daughter of his former wife, Mia Farrow.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 14, 2010)

I love it when one justifies their heroes' and gods' questionable behavior using the 'greatness' defense. HE'S SO FUKKEN AWESUMMMM MAN!! 'I'D' SUK HIS DIK!!! Okay.......go ahead. Whatever. <yawn>


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 14, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I love it when one justifies their heroes' and gods' questionable behavior using the 'greatness' defense. HE'S SO FUKKEN AWESUMMMM MAN!! 'I'D' SUK HIS DIK!!! Okay.......go ahead. Whatever. <yawn>



He said what his preferences were, he doesn't like big women per se but likes them voluptuous. Of course that won't make him any friends around here but it doesn't make him a "pig" Millions of men AND WOMEN around the world also have the same preference, are you going to hate them all too?

Again, does everyone expect Kenny G like behavior from a guy who's gotten laid every single night since 1975?

Hell, I'd rather see Candye Kane's reaction to Dave Mustaine hitting on her


----------



## jnp782 (Sep 14, 2010)

Gene has said over the years he likes all sizes of women. About 10 years ago he hit on my ex at a Kiss private party on 1st ave. She was a bbw. I saw Mustaine at a book signing recently...not really sure if he likes big girls lol.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 14, 2010)

jnp782 said:


> Gene has said over the years he likes all sizes of women. About 10 years ago he hit on my ex at a Kiss private party on 1st ave. She was a bbw. I saw Mustaine at a book signing recently...not really sure if he likes big girls lol.



He probably doesn't like big girls, I just would love to see that high pitched voice of his trying to put the moves on Candye Kane on an episode of Headbanger's Ball lol


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Sep 14, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> Gene Simmons likes the big women?! I never knew that.



He fucks them apparently, but you don't have to like someone to fuck them.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 14, 2010)

Aaaagain...it's not about him or millions of people liking ABC or even D...it's about...calling...the...fat...people...WHALES, and talking about how this piece of nasty fucked the fat people, even...though...those ...fat...people...are...GINORMOUS.

Those kinds of statements makes him a piece of shit, in terms of how he has viewed and treated fat women. Yes.......a.......piece......of.......shit. You *don't like* a fat woman if you call her them whales. 

Jesus. :doh::blink: * cues Twilight Zone theme *


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 14, 2010)

mossystate said:


> You *don't like* a fat woman if you call her them whales.


What if *she *likes it?
(yes I realize this is a hypothetical and that Candye Kane probably doesn't like being called a whale, pig or anything else remotely animal-like.)
*pokes the hornet's nest*


----------



## mossystate (Sep 14, 2010)

Talkin' about women who are not willingly involved , wag.


Your poker needs a tune up.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Sep 14, 2010)

Can we get this thread back on track, and reflect on the positive things that are contained in it?

First, I think that Candye Kane is a wonderful, articulate, confident, successful woman who should be commended for turning this guy down.

Second, this CD, is a musical tribute to fat women, and AJ's efforts into not only the production of this project, but its marketing as well, should be lauded here. Whether you like this musical genre or not, I feel it's one of the most honest musical attempts at praising the beauty of fat women.

Thanks.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 14, 2010)

Wrestlingguy - The OP might not have known that GS is a piece of poop when it comes to fat women, but, here on Dims, it is more than a little understandable that fat people will address fat hating comments , no matter how this or that person admires the owner for whatever reason. When there are folks who keep defending, some fat folks here are gonna have our say. Any discussion about Candy Kane can still be had, and, seems she would totally understand fat people speaking up when some of us see fit.

This thread was never ' on track ', and mentioning that fat woman hating GS...it never had a chance. Heck, even the OP didn't stick to just discussing Candy Kane and this project.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Sep 14, 2010)

mossystate said:


> Wrestlingguy - The OP might not have known that GS is a piece of poop when it comes to fat women, but, here on Dims, it is more than a little understandable that fat people will address fat hating comments , no matter how this or that person admires the owner for whatever reason. When there are folks who keep defending, some fat folks here are gonna have our say. Any discussion about Candy Kane can still be had, and, seems she would totally understand fat people speaking up when some of us see fit.
> 
> This thread was never ' on track ', and mentioning that fat woman hating GS...it never had a chance. Heck, even the OP didn't stick to just discussing Candy Kane and this project.



But can I get you to at least review the disc?


----------



## mossystate (Sep 15, 2010)

wrestlingguy said:


> But can I get you to at least review the disc?



I wouldn't spend my money on it...but...OK.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 15, 2010)

Quoted for truth!!! It's amazing to me that any woman would want to fuck GS or believe he likes fat women. If he did/does I think it's an insult that such a pig liked/likes fat women.

Are we really desperate to have a celebrity admit they like us? I'm not.




mossystate said:


> Aaaagain...it's not about him or millions of people liking ABC or even D...it's about...calling...the...fat...people...WHALES, and talking about how this piece of nasty fucked the fat people, even...though...those ...fat...people...are...GINORMOUS.
> 
> Those kinds of statements makes him a piece of shit, in terms of how he has viewed and treated fat women. Yes.......a.......piece......of.......shit. You *don't like* a fat woman if you call her them whales.
> 
> Jesus. :doh::blink: * cues Twilight Zone theme *


----------



## Jes (Sep 15, 2010)

fatgirlflyin said:


> He fucks them apparently, but you don't have to like someone to fuck them.



you know, i wonder if he has a sexual addiction? seriously. or, he has a reputation to keep up, so he's literally propositioning 10 women every time he leaves the house. You hit up 10 women, a certain percentage of them are gonna be fat.


----------

